# WTB Flounder boat



## Knot playin (Mar 28, 2011)

I am looking for a rig or a project. I need something for 6 or more people. (I've got 4 kids)


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> I need something for 6 or more people.


Wow! That could get a little crowded.

You need to be looking for something like a SeaArk 2072.

That means it's 20ft long and 6ft wide at the floor level.

The wider it is at floor level the shallower it will float. Your going to need that with that many people.


Now I saw a boat the other night that came past us. It was pretty small. 2 adults were standing in the front and a 7yr or 8yr old boy was sitting in the middle of the boat.

There was about 3in or 4in of freeboard with those 2 standing in the Bow....Kinda scary to me and my crew when we saw them.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

X-Shark said:


> Wow! That could get a little crowded.
> 
> You need to be looking for something like a SeaArk 2072.
> 
> ...


 
Dang, for that many people, I'd be looking for something like a 24' Carolina skiff. My 18'er (for sale) is OK with 4, but that's the comfort limit for my taste! A big pontoon boat might be worth looking at as well!? Keep in mind, the bigger the boat (generally), the more "sail area" it will have, and the wind will push you around more.


----------



## Rook (Oct 25, 2007)

Im fixing to put my rig up for sell but it would be to small for that many people. 16' Alum center console w/50hp Mariner. Let me know if this interest you and I will get you details.


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

Took what are you looking to get for it?


----------



## Rook (Oct 25, 2007)

Big B, sent you a PM


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



Rook said:


> Im fixing to put my rig up for sell but it would be to small for that many people. 16' Alum center console w/50hp Mariner. Let me know if this interest you and I will get you details.


You better wait until about mid-Nov. Or your going to miss out on the fall giggin


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

+1 for skiff boats, either carolina or sundance (which is what I have and enjoy) will work fine. An 18'er might be a little tight spaced, but a 20' like mine is solid as a rock and can easily seat 2 up front with plenty of leg and wiggle room. These boats advertise a 6in. draft, but I think mine runs an inch or so shallower. Great for near shore and bay fishing, and we carry a boat load + snorkel gear, food, towles, etc when we go scalloping. Oh, love that bimini top too! :thumbsup: Good Luck!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

X-Shark said:


> Wow! That could get a little crowded.
> 
> You need to be looking for something like a SeaArk 2072.
> 
> ...


What do you have hanging off the back brother??? I am looking at a 20 ft. Sea Ark w/ a 90 Honda. I'm not sure the width of it yet...:thumbsup:


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a DF-70 Suzuki on my 1860 SeaArk.


----------



## Knot playin (Mar 28, 2011)

I was thinking 24' Carolina skiff, or a 20 to 24 SeaArk. If you were starting from scratch what would you use? We have been putting lights on our 22 offshore boat. Its fun, but not for me!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

A guy I know over Mobile,Al way had the same hull I do. SeaArk 1860. He sold that and has a 1872 now. That would be "MY" move....But it will not happen and I have no desire to have more than 5 on the boat.

I usually have 3. The other 2 people miss most of the action and just sit there falling asleep to the drown of the generator.


----------

